# Lucas Trelcatius on the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 24, 2021)

... The _Covenant_ then which God entered into with man corrupt, is the free disposition of God, whereby he promiseth eternal salvation, by the death of his Son, to the glory of his Grace. The Efficient cause of this Covenant is God: for here is not the disposition of two parties, which is wont to presuppose the equality of persons, and right, between parties: for such a one can never befall between God and the creature: but it is of God alone, who of his mere will, stroke that covenant with man, whereby he might be advanced from his own nature, unto the communion of God’s grace, and glory. ...

For more, see Lucas Trelcatius on the covenant of grace.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 24, 2021)

Elder or younger Lucas Trelcatius?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 25, 2021)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Elder or younger Lucas Trelcatius?



The younger Lucas. I do not think that there is anything translated into English by the elder Lucas. Hence, I saw no need to refer to the author of the post as "the younger" in the title (whereas I do the opposite in the case of the younger Thomas McCrie).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 25, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> The younger Lucas. I do not think that there is anything translated into English by the elder Lucas. Hence, I saw no need to refer to the author of the post as "the younger" in the title (whereas I do the opposite in the case of the younger Thomas McCrie).


I was just showing off because I knew there were two.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

